# 4.3 BSD Tahoe Tape



## aupanner (Nov 19, 2013)

From my college days I have a reel tape with the 4.3 BSD Tahoe sources, circa 1989. 74 MB of old-school entertainment. Great for the VAX 750 you have heating your basement. Yours for the cost of shipping, send me a PM.


----------



## sossego (Nov 20, 2013)

Wouldn't this be considered a collectors item?


----------



## tingo (Nov 23, 2013)

What kind of tape? Size, density and so on.


----------



## aupanner (Nov 24, 2013)

10" Scotch 777 9 track tape, 6250 CPI, tar format.  Looks like this one.  Ring out!


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Nov 28, 2013)

There are people on the Vintage Computer Forum who are extremely interested in this. Send me a PM or an e-mail to 370@cgs.pw and I'll get this to a good home.

- Ole


----------

